# Looking for Evinrude Warranty shops in TX/LA



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

Hey guys, my 2017 Etec 60 quit on me yesterday. Sounds like it stopped firing on one of its 2 cylinders, be it ignition or injection related. The motor can only stutter along for about 10 seconds before dying. Resulted in a longggg tow.

I have the 10 year warranty, so thats good, but the local couple of shops around here that handle it have very long wait times.

I am willing to trailer from my location in Houston, TX to New Orleans or Corpus if there's a good shop that can fix it quick enough to keep me fishing. Any recommendations?

Sucks this is happening at only 70 hours.... 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Go direct to BRP - they'll be able to provide every authorized warranty repair outfit in both your state (and others nearby...). Tough deal, needing warranty repair in mid-summer, since all the really competent outfits will be stacked up... I've been running E-Tec 90's since 2005 and swear by them in hard commercial service... I'm probably a bit prejudiced since a Johnson or Evinrude is all I've ever run -- since 1974....


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks for the help, I ended up going with Red Wing. Just about everyone I called said look elsewhere, we are not accepting service work. Red Wing let me squeeze it in though. Now for the next month Im a boat hobo.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Just make sure you’ve got a factory trained tech with the correct software for that year/model...


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

This is a long shot, but have you tried cussing at it while beating it with a flip flop? It's never actually worked for me, but makes me feel better.


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

SomaliPirate said:


> This is a long shot, but have you tried cussing at it while beating it with a flip flop? It's never actually worked for me, but makes me feel better.


I have considered the chancla approach. I settled with making it jealous of the trolling motor as it got us all the way across Matagorda when the big motor failed.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

jhreels said:


> I have considered the chancla approach. I settled with making it jealous of the trolling motor as it got us all the way across Matagorda when the big motor failed.


La Chancla! I lived in PR for a while as a kid and met La Chancla more than once.


----------

